# Pepperoni



## vilasman1 (Oct 26, 2004)

Does pepperoni, the stuff you slice to go on pizzas keep in the refridgerator. Or whats the best way to make it keep


----------



## Lifter (Oct 26, 2004)

Defintely in the fridge!  (And wrapped up!)


----------



## pst1can (Oct 26, 2004)

You can keep in the fridge or if you are not going to use it again for awhile you can freeze it if it was not previously frozen...it wouldn't last that long in our house.


----------

